# Installing 9.0 to a USB stick using Zfs



## mrjayviper (Aug 15, 2012)

I tried a guide I found which works find with hard drives/ssds but Not with USB sticks. 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks. â˜ºâ˜ºâ˜º


----------



## lme@ (Aug 15, 2012)

We can't know which problems you are encountering if you're not telling us what the errors are and which guide you used...


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 15, 2012)

What reason is there to use ZFS on a USB stick?


----------

